# WTB prewar Rollfast  chainguard in Indian red guard



## bikesnbuses (Nov 11, 2017)

Im looking for an original paint Indian red hockey stick chain guard in Indian red or chrome,it looks like these below.In this color(Look UNDER/NEXT to the rust..)



 

 




OR one like this in the red..



Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2017)

All parts found except chain guard.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 16, 2017)

>>>STEM FOUND!!!!


Rollfast stem like this but having decent chrome(NOT show quality)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2017)

BUMP! Will be posting some trade bait later today.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> BUMP! Will be posting some trade bait later today.



I may have something for you and can check tonight.  Possible chainwheel


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2017)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 24, 2017)

BUMP for a chainguard


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 27, 2017)

Bump for chainwheel and chain guard.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 27, 2017)

Man, you sold me one years ago, wish I could return the favor, but I've got no chain guards. Good Luck!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 27, 2017)

Talewinds said:


> Man, you sold me one years ago, wish I could return the favor, but I've got no chain guards. Good Luck!



HA!Almost every time I search on here for a part,I find one...in an older ad..That was sold by me..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 29, 2017)

Found a chainwheel! But now also need a better stem...


----------



## Barto (Dec 1, 2017)

Love these tanks - finally got one but it needs repairs...after two years of looking I decided to go for it.  Will soon send it to a professional body man for the repairs, unfortunately with the price of the tank and cost for repairs it will cost more than it's value, but when in love!


----------



## lgrinnings (Dec 1, 2017)

Be thankful the neck you need isn't a 1936 swan stem like I need for my Rollfast...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-1936-rollfast-swan-stem.119488/


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 1, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> Be thankful the neck you need isn't a 1936 swan stem like I need for my Rollfast...
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nos-1936-rollfast-swan-stem.119488/



:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:   BTW...Stem found thanks to an awesome member!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2017)

I think I have one, but I lose stuff in my furnace room all the time...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 1, 2017)

Okay, found it...
IMO red is original and the ivory is house paint.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you for the offer Chris.Im going to polish a "good" spot of paint on mine and see how it looks comparatively to that chain guard. Judging by the pictures I have right this second,yours looks more primary red than mine. Mine looks to have a slight metallic purple hue to it..? Ill let you know in the next few hours. Thanks!Jeff


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 5, 2017)

Bump..............................................................................................


----------



## Chris631 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 9, 2017)

Chris631 said:


> View attachment 721718



Thank you for the offer,unfortunately for me,it looks like a prewar Schwinn guard.. Thank you though!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2017)

Still looking..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 16, 2017)

yup....still looking


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 22, 2017)

Bump....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 25, 2017)

HO HO HO!! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 29, 2017)

OK..SOMEONE must have one!?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 7, 2018)

I found a good place holder for now,but would love to get a correct original


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 17, 2018)

still looking for an OG one


----------



## Chris631 (Jan 17, 2018)

I think u just need my Hawthorne / rollfast one


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 25, 2018)

Loooooooooooooooooooooookkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng for 1 still


----------



## soundbox (Jan 28, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Loooooooooooooooooooooookkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnng for 1 still



How about this one?...........


----------

